# Roll Call!!!



## Peja Vu

Kings Fans, introduce yourselves here and tell a little about yourself (Name, Location, How long you have been a fan, favorite player, etc.)


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby

I'm Katie, I'm 18, I live in Rancho Cordova, and I'm currently going to ARC...there better not be any stalkers on these boards.  I've been a Kings fan ever since I was about 8, but I liked the Bulls better back then.  I went to a couple of games in 6th grade, and I was a casual fan of them up until Petrie took over. Since then, I've been following them closely. I guess you can kinda call me a bandwagoner, but I know more about basketball than most guys I know. My favorite player is kinda obvious if u look at my sn.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Whuts up? My name is Ilir. I'm 18 years old. I'm Albanian from Kosovo. I've been here in USA for 4 years. I've been a Kings fan since I came here. Also before that when I was in my country I liked Bulls (MJ). My favorite player is C.Webb (MVP). Peace


----------



## Peja Vu

I'm Bill, I am 19 and I am from Yuba City, CA. I have been a Kings fan since they first made the playoffs in 1995-1996 season. My favorite player would have to be Peja Stojakovic or Bobby Jackson.


----------



## ThA1YoUdReAm2Be22

Sup..I just joined the site today but my 2 favorite teams are Nets and Kings..I live in NY i am 19 y/o..But i just moved there from Sacramento loved going to King games when Mitch Richmond was around i am still and loved watching Webber and JWill togather..I am still likein the team now and my favorite players are Webber and Peja..


----------



## kb8gw32003

My name is Bo, I am 14. Since the 2nd grade, when i started playin, I've liked the Kings. My favorite player is Gerald Wallace, which explains part of my sn. Kobe Bryant 8 gerald Wallace 3 2003


----------



## Sedd

I'm Seddrick, 21 years old from Phoenix, Arizona. Happy to be Kings fan. C-Webb is my favorite player. It's time to set it off this season ladies and gents.


----------



## arwen

I'm 41, and have been a Kings fan since the 1999 playoffs. I've been lurking here since the spring, but I'm not a frequent poster. If I had to name a favorite player (I like them all) it would have to Vlade, followed very closely by Peja and Bobby Jackson. I'm really looking forward to a good, competitive season, and some good exchanges on this board. I'm not the most knowledgeable of basketball fans, but I'm very loyal, and look forward to learning more of the game from the resident gurus here.


----------



## plasticman23

I'm 16, and live in Colorado Springs, Co. I've been a Kings fan since the drafted Jason Williams (not because of jwill, that's just around the time I started watching and liking them). Its tough to pick my favorite player, but I'd say it's a tossup between Bibby and Divac.


----------



## EvilHaider

Hi.

I'm Haider, 21. I'm from Houston. I have been a Kings fan for about 4 years now. It just seemed a lot more fun to watch them play than any other team. The slick passes, the beautiful shots, it's ALLLL good. 

--Haider


----------



## Hibachi!

My name is Bryan, I'm 16 I live in Los Angeles California.... I hate the Lakers with a passion. My favorite player is Chris Webber followed extremely closely by Peja. I have been a fan since 1999.... and it really hurt when the Kings lost to the Lakers in game seven. BTW the Kings got robbed in game 6... theres even an article about it on espn! 


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=bucher_ric&id=1653667


----------



## 1652

My name is Francine and I'm 31. I'm from Roseville California which is right out side of Sacramento (and about a 12 minute drive to ARCO Arena :grinning: 

I've loved the Kings for about 3yrs now. Peja & Christie are my favorites and Brad Miller can now join the ranks as my favorite King player. I've been watching him on the Pacers last year and never thought in a million years that the Kings could get him.

I hated to get rid of Hedo and Scott but I would've drove them both to the airport myself if it would've helped get Miller here :laugh:


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Kings Fans, introduce yourselves here and tell a little about yourself (Name, Location, How long you have been a fan, favorite player, etc.)


Obviously the Kings aren't my favorite team, but they're my second favorite team.

Charles

Detroit

Been a fan since Webber's been there...

Player: Ben Wallace, Rip, Chauncey, Kings player: C. Webb


----------



## macijauskas1

Hi, 28 years old kastis from Lithuania, first year as a Kings fan. Always hated this team before, because of two Serbians on your team( Serbia is deadliest basketball enemy of Lithuania team), now since my countryman Darius Songaila is on SAC team-i am ypur fan


----------



## Zalgirinis

Hi, Im Almantas, 21. Im from Lithuania. As macijauskas1 mentioned Lithuania and Serbia cant get along in basketball. So I really have mixed feelings. Kings were most hated team for me since Divac and Peja started playing for you, but since Songaila is a King now... Ah so hard... but yea I wish success for Kings


----------



## Guest

Hi, my name is Cody, I live in North Carolina (wierd for a Kings fan) and love the Kings. I came to know them when I first played NBA Live (lol). I picked them because the were purple and purple is pretty cool and just fell in love with them. Peja is my favorite, hence the icon. Lets hope they do good in the playoffs tomorrow!


----------



## texan

Hey, I'm Wes and I have been a Kings fan ever since that play off series against the Jazz in like 1998 or 99. I live in Texas and my favorite player on the Kings is Mike Bibby.


----------



## h-town Mike

Hey I am Mike and I live in Houston but I am a Kings fan. I've always liked them since I was born(Cali bred). My favorite player on the team is Bobby Jackson.


----------



## KINGSFREAK!!!

Yo, I'm KF!!! from West Sac. I've been a Kings fan my whole life and have lived here in West Sac my whole life. My favorite player is Mike Bibby. I've followed his career since his days at Arizona.


----------



## Wade05

I am 16 years old and I live in Sacramento California. I have been Kings fan sense I was 4 and I remember when they had Walt Williams, Brian Grant, Billy Owens and company. My favorite player on the Kings is Mike Bibby, but Brad Miller comes in a close second. My favorite player is Dwyane Wade :yes:. 

Im Out :rock: It has begun :devil: 

:banana:


----------



## sunbeam

Hi. I am a 22 year old Turkish and live in Germany.I have been a Kings fan since my native Hidayet Turkoglu played there. Now he is a Magic but I am still familiar with the Kings because they play the most beautiful basketball. Peja Stojakovic is my favourite player right now and I hope the Kings will become the NBA champ in the next season.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>sunbeam</b>!
> Hi.I am a 22 year old Tuskish and live in Germany.I have been a Kings fan since my native Hidayet Turkoglu played there.Now he is a Magic but I am still familiar with the Kings because they play the most beautiful basketball.Peja Stojakovic is my favourite player right now and I hope the Kings will be the NBA champ in the next season.


WELCOME!  WILLKOMMEN!


----------



## sunbeam

Danke für die freundliche Aufnahme


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>sunbeam</b>!
> Danke für die freundliche Aufnahme


Where do you live in Germany?? I have an uncle and 3 aunts over there. I know one aunt is in Dusseldorf and for others I'm not sure. Do you like it in Germany?


----------



## sunbeam

Düseeldorf?That's interesting,because I live in the same state called "Nord-Rhein-Westfahlen."As you maybe know there are 16 states in Germany which are comparable with the 50 or was it 52 states in the US.I live in the west of Germany and Düsseldorf is about 20 Kilometres away from my city called "Mülheim an der Ruhr".My brother has got a job there.It is one of the most famous citys in Germany and there live many people from Japan.On the one hand I like it in Germany because the differnece between poor and rich is not so enormous like in many other countrys.People say Germany is the country where you hardly have to struggle to survive.If you get unemployed you don't have to be worried because the government is supporting you till you get a reasonable job.Until last year it wasn't necessary to pay if you went to the doc or to hospital,but at the beginnig of this year it has partly changed. Everyone has got the same chance to get a good education.It does not depend on the fact whether your family is rich or poor.If you are not able to pay the rent for your apartment the governtment is supportimg you.If start studiying and you have problems to finance it,the state is supporting you too etc.


But on the other hand many people accuse the Germans of being cold like robots(showing no emotions) and of being selfish.Some people say they can only drink beer and watch soccer.  As i'm originally Turkish(but I was born here in Germany) I can partly confirm that.Some People even say Germans are racists because of the black history you know(Adolf Hitler and the jewish people.)But of course thats not really true.You can not blame the people fior the mistakes of the people about 60 years ago.I think generally Germans are very friendly to foreigners and live mainly in harmony.





Most people here hate George W. Bush because of his very individual way of governing.(e.g.the war in Iraq for oil).Or they simply think he is very arrogant.



As far as sports are concerned i can tell you that basketball here is not so popular.Soccer is cleary the number one in sports.Of course they are many youth people who like Ámerican sports like Basketball,Baseball or Football but others hardly have nothing to do with that kind of sports.


To talk about Team USA many fans here are angry about them.I saw them live in Cologne playing against Germany and everyone was dissapointed of their performance.Everybody laughs at Jefferson,Marion,Odom,James etc. because they say these players can't shoot
and are only trying to dunk but that does not work against zone play.They often think the US players haven't got the desire to play with effort.Besides nobody here in Europe can understand why players like Shaq,T-Mac,KG and Kidd etc are not interested in playing for the national team.Europeans think it's a matter of honor to play for your national team they are proud of being able to represent their countrys in international tournaments.I can't understand that.Could you please explain that to me?You may post that these players played more then 100 games in the last season and possibly they need recovery but doesn't that also imply for players like Gasol,Nowitzki or Ginobili?



My last question would be:What about soccer in America?I know it's not as famous as many other sports but could you please tell me how famous soccer really is.I mean the US Natonal Team was fantastic at the world championship in Japan and Corea about 2 years ago when they played gainst Portugal,Mexico and Germany etc.And also the US Girls yesterday made a good job against Germany at the olympics.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>sunbeam</b>!
> Düseeldorf?That's interesting,because I live in the same state called "Nord-Rhein-Westfahlen."As you maybe know there are 16 states in Germany which are comparable with the 50 or was it 52 states in the US.I live in the west of Germany and Düsseldorf is about 20 Kilometres away from my city called "Mülheim an der Ruhr".My brother has got a job there.It is one of the most famous citys in Germany and there live many people from Japan.On the one hand I like it in Germany because the differnece between poor and rich is not so enormous like in many other countrys.People say Germany is the country where you hardly have to struggle to survive.If you get unemployed you don't have to be worried because the government is supporting you till you get a reasonable job.Until last year it wasn't necessary to pay if you went to the doc or to hospital,but at the beginnig of this year it has partly changed. Everyone has got the same chance to get a good education.It does not depend on the fact whether your family is rich or poor.If you are not able to pay the rent for your apartment the governtment is supportimg you.If start studiying and you have problems to finance it,the state is supporting you too etc.
> 
> 
> But on the other hand many people accuse the Germans of being cold like robots(showing no emotions) and of being selfish.Some people say they can only drink beer and watch soccer.  As i'm originally Turkish(but I was born here in Germany) I can partly confirm that.Some People even say Germans are racists because of the black history you know(Adolf Hitler and the jewish people.)But of course thats not really true.You can not blame the people fior the mistakes of the people about 60 years ago.I think generally Germans are very friendly to foreigners and live mainly in harmony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people here hate George W. Bush because of his very individual way of governing.(e.g.the war in Iraq for oil).Or they simply think he is very arrogant.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as sports are concerned i can tell you that basketball here is not so popular.Soccer is cleary the number one in sports.Of course they are many youth people who like Ámerican sports like Basketball,Baseball or Football but others hardly have nothing to do with that kind of sports.
> 
> 
> To talk about Team USA many fans here are angry about them.I saw them live in Cologne playing against Germany and everyone was dissapointed of their performance.Everybody laughs at Jefferson,Marion,Odom,James etc. because they say these players can't shoot
> and are only trying to dunk but that does not work against zone play.They often think the US players haven't got the desire to play with effort.Besides nobody here in Europe can understand why players like Shaq,T-Mac,KG and Kidd etc are not interested in playing for the national team.Europeans think it's a matter of honor to play for your national team they are proud of being able to represent their countrys in international tournaments.I can't understand that.Could you please explain that to me?You may post that these players played more then 100 games in the last season and possibly they need recovery but doesn't that also imply for players like Gasol,Nowitzki or Ginobili?
> 
> 
> 
> My last question would be:What about soccer in America?I know it's not as famous as many other sports but could you please tell me how famous soccer really is.I mean the US Natonal Team was fantastic at the world championship in Japan and Corea about 2 years ago when they played gainst Portugal,Mexico and Germany etc.And also the US Girls yesterday made a good job against Germany at the olympics.


Soccer is not that famous around here. 

As for why shaq and others are not playing for USA I think its because they already make 10s of millions and don't think its worth going to olympics winning a medal. I think its wrong but what can we do. 

Do you know any albanian people over there?? (I'm from kosovo)


----------



## sunbeam

Yes I know some Albanian people.Once I was neighbored with an Albanian his name was Altin Xheladini or something like that.He was very nice and helpful,but as you can imagine Albanian people are not the majority here.Here are many people from Turkey or Yugoslavia.The few Albanians I know are very good at soccer.Did you experienced the crisis in Kosovo in 1999 in your home country or did you spent that time in he United States?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>sunbeam</b>!
> Yes I know some Albanian people.Once I was neighbored with an Albanian his name was Altin Xheladini or something like that.He was very nice and helpful,but as you can imagine Albanian people are not the majority here.Here are many people from Turkey or Yugoslavia.The few Albanians I know are very good at soccer.


Thats cool man. Me and my family are planning to come in Germany in 2006 to visit family and also watch the 06 World Cup.  



> Originally posted by <b>sunbeam</b>!
> Did you experienced the crisis in Kosovo in 1999 in your home country or did you spent that time in he United States?


Yeah. I was in kosovo when the war started. I was also there when NATO and US started bombing and stayed about 5 or 6 weeks after the bombings had started. Then we went to Macedonia and stayed there about 3 months and then we came to USA.  

Thank god nobody in my close family died but they burned our house and stuff.  


So you were born there?? Do you work or go to school??


----------



## saugato

Hi, I am an Indian (Asian Indian). Live in the Bay Area. Kings have been my number one team since I moved into this country. Bibby, peja and Miler are my favs


----------



## Peja Vu

> Originally posted by <b>saugato</b>!
> Hi, I am an Indian (Asian Indian). Live in the Bay Area. Kings have been my number one team since I moved into this country. Bibby, peja and Miler are my favs


Welcome to the Kings board...hope to see you posting often


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>saugato</b>!
> Hi, I am an Indian (Asian Indian). Live in the Bay Area. Kings have been my number one team since I moved into this country. Bibby, peja and Miler are my favs


----------



## sunbeam

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats cool man. Me and my family are planning to come in Germany in 2006 to visit family and also watch the 06 World Cup.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I was in kosovo when the war started. I was also there when NATO and US started bombing and stayed about 5 or 6 weeks after the bombings had started. Then we went to Macedonia and stayed there about 3 months and then we came to USA.
> 
> Thank god nobody in my close family died but they burned our house and stuff.
> 
> 
> So you were born there?? Do you work or go to school??




Yes I was born here in Germany.I'm studying(English and Spanisch in Bochum at Ruhr University in the 3rd semester).What about you?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>sunbeam</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I was born here in Germany.I'm studying(English and Spanisch in Bochum at Ruhr University in the 3rd semester).What about you?


:greatjob:

I'm studying Finance at Nebraska University, 1st semester.


----------



## ILoveTheKings

*New Guy*

Hi!

I'm new to this site. I'm a moderator on another site and somebody pointed me to this site so I thought I would check it out.

I've been a big Kings fan since Webber and Co. came to the Kings. Before that, frankly, they were so bad that I could not stomach following them. I'm originally from Detroit and I followed the Pistons through the early 90's.

I've lived in Rocklin for 20 years now. I watch as many of the Kings games as I can (very happy with the DirecTV deal) and I have a lot of strong opinions on the Kings, especially when it comes to Webber.

I used to like Webber a lot, but lately his mouth has been going too much and he's been annoying me. I also did not like the way him and Rick messed up last season. But I'm from the Detroit area and I went to UM and I like Webber's game most of the time, so he's one of my favorites. I really like all the starters and I love Bobby Jackson and Darius.


----------



## Pejavlade

*Re: New Guy*



> Originally posted by <b>ILoveTheKings</b>!
> Hi!
> 
> I'm new to this site. I'm a moderator on another site and somebody pointed me to this site so I thought I would check it out.
> 
> I've been a big Kings fan since Webber and Co. came to the Kings. Before that, frankly, they were so bad that I could not stomach following them. I'm originally from Detroit and I followed the Pistons through the early 90's.
> 
> I've lived in Rocklin for 20 years now. I watch as many of the Kings games as I can (very happy with the DirecTV deal) and I have a lot of strong opinions on the Kings, especially when it comes to Webber.
> 
> I used to like Webber a lot, but lately his mouth has been going too much and he's been annoying me. I also did not like the way him and Rick messed up last season. But I'm from the Detroit area and I went to UM and I like Webber's game most of the time, so he's one of my favorites. I really like all the starters and I love Bobby Jackson and Darius.


where u on scout.com or something like that caues i posted a link to this site there on thier website???


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Re: New Guy*



> Originally posted by <b>ILoveTheKings</b>!
> Hi!
> 
> I'm new to this site. I'm a moderator on another site and somebody pointed me to this site so I thought I would check it out.
> 
> I've been a big Kings fan since Webber and Co. came to the Kings. Before that, frankly, they were so bad that I could not stomach following them. I'm originally from Detroit and I followed the Pistons through the early 90's.
> 
> I've lived in Rocklin for 20 years now. I watch as many of the Kings games as I can (very happy with the DirecTV deal) and I have a lot of strong opinions on the Kings, especially when it comes to Webber.
> 
> I used to like Webber a lot, but lately his mouth has been going too much and he's been annoying me. I also did not like the way him and Rick messed up last season. But I'm from the Detroit area and I went to UM and I like Webber's game most of the time, so he's one of my favorites. I really like all the starters and I love Bobby Jackson and Darius.


Welcome man and hopefully you'll have time to post here and have a great time. :cheers:


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: New Guy*



> Originally posted by <b>ILoveTheKings</b>!
> Hi!
> 
> I'm new to this site. I'm a moderator on another site and somebody pointed me to this site so I thought I would check it out.
> 
> I've been a big Kings fan since Webber and Co. came to the Kings. Before that, frankly, they were so bad that I could not stomach following them. I'm originally from Detroit and I followed the Pistons through the early 90's.
> 
> I've lived in Rocklin for 20 years now. I watch as many of the Kings games as I can (very happy with the DirecTV deal) and I have a lot of strong opinions on the Kings, especially when it comes to Webber.
> 
> I used to like Webber a lot, but lately his mouth has been going too much and he's been annoying me. I also did not like the way him and Rick messed up last season. But I'm from the Detroit area and I went to UM and I like Webber's game most of the time, so he's one of my favorites. I really like all the starters and I love Bobby Jackson and Darius.


Welcome....hope to see you posting often:yes:


----------



## IHeartMikeBibby

Im new to this site. My name is Joel, I am 22 years old and my favorite team is the Kings. I like other teams such as the Cavaliers, Wizards, Knicks,Magic but the Kings are my all-time favorite. I have been a Kings fan since the 98-99 season.

My favorite Kings are Mike Bibby, and Peja. My favorite past Kings are Vlade Divac, Scot Pollard, Mateen Cleaves, Lawrence Funderburke, and Jimmy Jackson. Yea I like the benchwarmers, I guess because it's fun to watch them cheering on the team.

I was born and raised in NYC, so people expect me to be a Knick/Yankee/Jets fan, but I honestly cannot stand NY teams and alot of their fans.
Although I do like the Knicks somewhat.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>IHeartMikeBibby</b>!
> Im new to this site. My name is Joel, I am 22 years old and my favorite team is the Kings. I like other teams such as the Cavaliers, Wizards, Knicks,Magic but the Kings are my all-time favorite. I have been a Kings fan since the 98-99 season.
> 
> My favorite Kings are Mike Bibby, and Peja. My favorite past Kings are Vlade Divac, Scot Pollard, Mateen Cleaves, Lawrence Funderburke, and Jimmy Jackson. Yea I like the benchwarmers, I guess because it's fun to watch them cheering on the team.
> 
> I was born and raised in NYC, so people expect me to be a Knick/Yankee/Jets fan, but I honestly cannot stand NY teams and alot of their fans.
> Although I do like the Knicks somewhat.


Welcome man and please post often. :cheers:


----------



## halfbreed

Hello. The Kings have been my favorite team since I was a kid living in Sacramento (the Mitch Richmond, Walt Williams, Spud Webb days). My favorite player is Bobby Jackson. I've been reading basketballboards.net for the last 2+ years, but have rarely posted. Hopefully we can get this place a little more active. Look forward to posting with you all.


----------



## Peja Vu

> Originally posted by <b>IHeartMikeBibby</b>!
> Im new to this site. My name is Joel, I am 22 years old and my favorite team is the Kings. I like other teams such as the Cavaliers, Wizards, Knicks,Magic but the Kings are my all-time favorite. I have been a Kings fan since the 98-99 season.
> 
> My favorite Kings are Mike Bibby, and Peja. My favorite past Kings are Vlade Divac, Scot Pollard, Mateen Cleaves, Lawrence Funderburke, and Jimmy Jackson. Yea I like the benchwarmers, I guess because it's fun to watch them cheering on the team.
> 
> I was born and raised in NYC, so people expect me to be a Knick/Yankee/Jets fan, but I honestly cannot stand NY teams and alot of their fans.
> Although I do like the Knicks somewhat.





> Originally posted by <b>halfbreed</b>!
> Hello. The Kings have been my favorite team since I was a kid living in Sacramento (the Mitch Richmond, Walt Williams, Spud Webb days). My favorite player is Bobby Jackson. I've been reading basketballboards.net for the last 2+ years, but have rarely posted. Hopefully we can get this place a little more active. Look forward to posting with you all.


:wave:

Welcome to both of you. Hope you stick around


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Keep posting in here when you sign up letting us know who you are!!!


----------



## iheartBrad

Hello everyone!

My name is Sha, I'm 20 years old and I'm from Connecticut. I've been a Kings fan since the 1999 season (thanks in large part to Chris Webber-I followed him to Sacramento). My favorite player is Brad Miller (hence the username) followed closely by Mike Bibby. My favorite former King is Jon Barry (I have yet to get use to the fact that Chris and DC are former Kings but give me some time). I am happy to be apart of the most loyal fan base in all of professional basketball and I'm proud to be a Sacramento Kings fan.

GO KINGS!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

iheartBrad said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My name is Sha, I'm 20 years old and I'm from Connecticut. I've been a Kings fan since the 1999 season (thanks in large part to Chris Webber-I followed him to Sacramento). My favorite player is Brad Miller (hence the username) followed closely by Mike Bibby. My favorite former King is Jon Barry (I have yet to get use to the fact that Chris and DC are former Kings but give me some time). I am happy to be apart of the most loyal fan base in all of professional basketball and I'm proud to be a Sacramento Kings fan.
> 
> GO KINGS!!


Welcome and hope that you stick around. :wave: :cheers:


----------



## Petey

iheartBrad said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My name is Sha, I'm 20 years old and I'm from Connecticut. I've been a Kings fan since the 1999 season (thanks in large part to Chris Webber-I followed him to Sacramento). My favorite player is Brad Miller (hence the username) followed closely by Mike Bibby. My favorite former King is Jon Barry (I have yet to get use to the fact that Chris and DC are former Kings but give me some time). I am happy to be apart of the most loyal fan base in all of professional basketball and I'm proud to be a Sacramento Kings fan.
> 
> GO KINGS!!


Welcome to the board Sha, sure you are gonna love it here. You know, the Pacers were pretty dumb for giving up Miller.

-Petey


----------



## Twix

Hi Kings fans and all!

I'm 23 years old, female and live an hour or so from Sacramento, CA. 

I've been a Kings fan since the late 90s thanks to my brothers. My brothers have being Kings fans since early 90s. I got hook onto the team because they always watch the Kings. But I don't consider myself a true fan until Jason Williams arrived. That's when I hardly miss any Kings games. I love all the Kings players...as long as you wear a Kings jersey and play for the team, you're a King to me! :king: But if I have to be nitpicky, my favorite Kings players is Pedja Stojakovic and Brad Miller. 


Kings fan till I die!! *GO KINGS!!!*


PS: Hi Sha!! :smilewink


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> Hi Kings fans and all!
> 
> I'm 23 years old, female and live an hour or so from Sacramento, CA.
> 
> I've been a Kings fan since the late 90s thanks to my brothers. My brothers have being Kings fans since early 90s. I got hook onto the team because they always watch the Kings. But I don't consider myself a true fan until Jason Williams arrived. That's when I hardly miss any Kings games. I love all the Kings players...as long as you wear a Kings jersey and play for the team, you're a King to me! :king: But if I have to be nitpicky, my favorite Kings players is Pedja Stojakovic and Brad Miller.
> 
> 
> Kings fan till I die!! *GO KINGS!!!*
> 
> 
> PS: Hi Sha!! :smilewink


Welcome Twix. Bring your brothers too. :biggrin:

See you around the board. :wave:


----------



## Petey

Twix said:


> Hi Kings fans and all!
> 
> I'm 23 years old, female and live an hour or so from Sacramento, CA.
> 
> I've been a Kings fan since the late 90s thanks to my brothers. My brothers have being Kings fans since early 90s. I got hook onto the team because they always watch the Kings. But I don't consider myself a true fan until Jason Williams arrived. That's when I hardly miss any Kings games. I love all the Kings players...as long as you wear a Kings jersey and play for the team, you're a King to me! :king: But if I have to be nitpicky, my favorite Kings players is Pedja Stojakovic and Brad Miller.
> 
> 
> Kings fan till I die!! *GO KINGS!!!*
> 
> 
> PS: Hi Sha!! :smilewink


Woo, more Kings fans, welcome to the board, and remember to invite your friends.

-Petey


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Petey said:


> Woo, more Kings fans, welcome to the board, and remember to invite your friends.
> 
> -Petey


We're taking over the site. :biggrin:


----------



## Twix

Thanks for the welcomes, Petey and DaUnbreakableKinG!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> Thanks for the welcomes, Petey and DaUnbreakableKinG!


No problem Twix. We're at your service. :wave:


----------



## The Freak @ KF

hey all, I'm 15 and I love watching and playing basketball. I've been a kings fan since I was 2 and I run two Kings players fan sites. 

:biggrin:


----------



## Twix

Hi Freak!! :biggrin:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

The Freak @ KF said:


> hey all, I'm 15 and I love watching and playing basketball. I've been a kings fan since I was 2 and I run two Kings players fan sites.
> 
> :biggrin:


*Welcome*

Great sites that you have there. :yes:

:wave:


----------



## The Freak @ KF

Twix said:


> Hi Freak!! :biggrin:


*Gasp* it's Twix! :clap: 


....thanks for the welcome =)


----------



## halfbreed

Welcome new posters. :banana:


----------



## Brown-Pride

Was up.my name is Jose,Im Mexican.I live in California.
My favorite player is Mike Bibby. :clown:


----------



## Twix

Hi Brown-Pride! :wave:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Brown-Pride said:


> Was up.my name is Jose,Im Mexican.I live in California.
> My favorite player is Mike Bibby. :clown:


Welcome man. Hope you like it here. 

:wave: :cheers:


----------



## Peja Vu

Welcome to all the new Kings' posters!!! I really hope you stick around.


----------



## Twix

Peja Vu said:


> Welcome to all the new Kings' posters!!! I really hope you stick around.


Thanks! I really like your avatar!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> Thanks! I really like your avatar!


Me too. :yes:

Two Masterminds of the Sacramento Kings. :clap:


----------



## Twix

Hey, what happen to Ilir/DaUnbreakableKinG?? I haven't seen him on for these last few days?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> Hey, what happen to Ilir/DaUnbreakableKinG?? I haven't seen him on for these last few days?


I'm still here. Just been busy with school and job. Also getting ready to go vacation to Seattle in June. 

:wave:


Thanks for asking Twix.


----------



## Twix

Nice to see you back.  Have fun in Seattle!


----------



## Petey

Woo, you two confused me with the same avatar.

-Petey


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Petey said:


> Woo, you two confused me with the same avatar.
> 
> -Petey


:laugh:

:greatjob:


To tell you the truth I confused myself too. :laugh: I have to check the name to see who it is.


----------



## Kekai

Petey said:


> Woo, you two confused me with the same avatar.
> 
> -Petey


:laugh: ditto


----------



## kingsgal

Hi, My name is heather.I'm 28years old,I'm Cleveland Tennessee. I've been a kings fan since 1999. When i went to Arco for the 1st time and saw the kings play the portland trail blazers. I even got to talk to jason williams while he and some other players where washing a car.My favorite player was webber. But, now it is Brad Miller, and peja. :banana:


----------



## Twix

Hi Heather!! Welcome to the forum!!  Hope to see you around!

GO KINGS!!! :king:


----------



## Mr. Clutch

Hey, my name is Tony, I'm 17 years old and i live in omaha nebraska, i've been a huge kings fan since as long as i can remember but i really started loving them because of jason williams, he's always been my favorite player. I miss those good old days with him, c-webb, tariq, vlade, and christie, but there still my favorite team and im looking forward to next season.


----------



## Twix

Hi Tony! Welcome to the forum. Hope to see you stick around. 


GO KINGS!!! :king:


----------



## Mr. Clutch

Thanks Twix, I like your avatar.


----------



## CreeksideBaller

I'm Luka, I live in Vancouver, Canada. I just think the Sac Kings are a great team. I've been a fan since 2003 and my fav player (of all time) is Peja Stojakovic. All the players are great! GO KINGS!


----------



## Pejavlade

CreeksideBaller said:


> I'm Luka, 15, I live in Vancouver, Canada. I was born in Belgrade (Former Yuogslavia). I just think the Sac Kings are a great team. I started liking them because my all time favourite player is Peja Stojakovic is on that team. All the players are great! GO KINGS!


Welcome and stick around, by the way I live in West point grey area in Vancouver what about you?


----------



## Twix

Hello Luke. Welcome to the Kings forum. See you around! :rbanana: 


GO KINGS!!! :king:


----------



## saxophonic

I'm Shirley. 21 years old. From Bay Area California. Graduated from UC Davis last December and off to Florida for law school for at least a year until I can transfer back to a school in California. Been a fan of the Kings since the 2003-2004 season. My friend got free tickets to some Kings games from her boss, and they were pretty good lower level seats. I went to two games with her and wasn't all that into it, but I love basketball so I wasn't bored out of my mind. After that second game, I saw a Kings game on the tube and was hooked! Favorite player was Bobby Jackson and for awhile, Cuttino, then added Bibby.


----------



## Twix

Hey Shirley!  Welcome to the Kings forum. Hope to see you around here more often. 

You're very lucky to get free Kings tickets...especially the ones in lower level!!


----------



## PejaHolic

Hey whatsup? My name's Daniel Im from Stockton Cali! I've been a big fan of the kings since I was like 9 years old. My favorite player is obviously Peja Bibby's my second. I've been to two kings games one when I was 13 and one just last season. Here's the thing for one of the games I bought 3 tickets for 225$. I bought them cuz they said they were front row seats. I get the tickets by mail and they were actually last row seats! I hate EBAY! :curse:


----------



## Twix

Welcome Daniel!! Make sure to check with the person when you buy your tickets. 

Hope to see you around the forum! :king: GO KINGS!


----------



## Floods

Peja Vu said:


> Kings Fans, introduce yourselves here and tell a little about yourself (Name, Location, How long you have been a fan, favorite player, etc.)


nothing


----------



## Peja Vu

Welcome to the board dude.


----------



## Natedagreat12

Not a kinds fan. Im Nate(nuggs fan) But like Mike bibby


----------

